# Belly Dorsche 2006/2007



## Ziegenbein (7. Oktober 2006)

War jemand mal wieder los?

Nun ist es ja endlich kälter geworden, könnte bald losgehen...

Also würde mich freuen wenn hier demnächst fänge vom Bellyboat reinkommen. #6 

Wann:?
Wo:?
Fänge:?
Zeit:?
Köder:?

u.s.w. |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich war vor 3 Wochen los.......

Wann: vor 3 Wochen
Wo: WH
Fänge:Bulli 1 Dorsch ich 6 Dorsche davon 4 zum mitnehmen
Zeit: 13:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr
Köder: Gummifische in jeder Form und Farbe
Wasser-Temp.: 17,3 °C
Tiefe: 6-9 m
Echolot: Wenig Fischanzeige!
Fazit: Wasser ist zu warm gewesen.


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Mal wieder einer losgewesen???


;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## theactor (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,

jo! Heute war ich mit Locke eigentlich in Dahme, dann aber doch wetterbedingt in Weissenhaus unterwegs.
Kein Leokontakt weit und breit...nicht ein Anfasser.
Dafür ein Erlebnis, was das Angeln immer wieder aufs Neue spannend macht! 
Nach einer ganz und gar un-dorschlichen, aber nicht minder heftigen  Gegenwehr kam nämlich eine feiste Plattevon 44cm zum Vorschein, die sich den Gnö genommen hatte!











Es sollte der einzige Fisch bleiben - aber das Angeln war genial!
Schönes Wetter, nahezu Ententeich, fetter Sonnenuntergang, Meeresleuchten und klarster Sternenhimmel! #6

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschminister (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

ist ja ein Hammer und denn auch noch so ein amtliches Tier, ein fettes Petri.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fischbox (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@Thea

Feister Fisch#6 , aber nicht ein einziger Leo? Das ist ja nicht so doll. Ich werde heute und morgen auch anne sein. DZ oder DHV mal sehen wo der Wind mich hinschickt, und ob ich dann anschließend bessere Fangmeldungen hier einstellen kann.


...oder ob ich nur bei "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge" was reinschreibe...#6


----------



## theactor (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,



			
				ThoBox schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder ob ich nur bei "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge" was reinschreibe


 
..das wäre in der Tat gar fürchterlich :q 
Wünsche Dir mehr Leoerfolg und lass auf jeden Fall hören! 

@DM: 





> so ein amtliches Tier


:l So amtlich war bisher noch keine Platte bei mir nich #6 

|wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Söhnke,

Petri zum schönen Fisch!
...das ist doch mal 'ne richtige PLADDEN-ATTAGGE gewesen! #6


----------



## NOK Angler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



theactor schrieb:


> :l So amtlich war bisher noch keine Platte bei mir nich #6
> 
> |wavey:


 
Hi Sönke,

denn mußt öfters mal ne montage mit wattie von belly runterhängen haben , einfach passiv hinterm belly herschleifen. Dann kännst öfters mal mit solchen platten rechnen !!


----------



## Fischbox (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

War gestern in DD mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Wollte heute eigentlich noch mit dem BB ins Wasser, aber ein kapitaler Rollenschaden(meine erste Technium hat es nach 2.5 Jahren hinter sich) machte meine Planungen zu nichte#q, leider hatte ich dämlicherweise keine Ersatzrolle mit.
Hab einen Angler getroffen der mit dem BB draussen war. Nicht eine Fischflosse hat der überlistet. Am Tag vorher konnte er einen 45er verhaften. Mehr nicht...#c 

Ist allerdings auch kein Wunder, denn es waren sage und schreibe 3 Fischer in der Bucht am wühlen...#d

Aber ein schöner Sonnenuntergang ist auch immer was feines...


----------



## theactor (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,

@Boxfisch: Ärgerlich, mit der Rolle  
Fast schon bedenklich, die nicht vorhandenen Fische... 
13° hatte das Wasser am Montag - das ist zwar noch recht mollig, aber dürfte die Leos doch eigentlich zumindest nicht von der Dämmer"visite" abhalten...|kopfkrat 

|wavey: 
@NOKA: wenn ich eines Tages nicht zu faul bin, zwei Ruten mit aufs Belly zu nehmen....


----------



## Fischbox (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



theactor schrieb:


> @Boxfisch: Ärgerlich, mit der Rolle
> Fast schon bedenklich, die nicht vorhandenen Fische...



Ärgerlich, aber die Rolle hatte ihren Job wirklich gut erledigt. Die war ihr Geld wert.

Was die Dorsche angeht, so find ich es auch langsam besorgniserregend, zumal die Situation an der gesamten deutschen Ostseeküste nicht viel anders aussieht. Ich mache mir echt Gedanken...;+ 

Und noch eine Insiderinfo an Vossi, Thea, MichaelB und Brösel: Ich glaube es waren Nesträuber in Dazendorf. Ich konnte das Gelege nicht finden...#6


----------



## theactor (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,



> Ich konnte das Gelege nicht finden...


DAMN! Da muss Brösel wohl neue Eier legen...|supergri 

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Moin ,
Wann:21.10
Woahme
Fänge : meiner einer 1 ÜB50 Dorsch Twister Bine 2Ü45 + 1 ca 70er Dorsch kurz vor Landung verloren , Regina 2 Ü45 Dorsche
Zeit: von 12 bis 15,30 Uhr
Köder: meiner Butt Löffel was sonst  Bine und Regina mit Twister

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,

@HHE: Na - immerhin! #6  Petri - 
(verdammter Wind  )

|wavey:


----------



## gofishing (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich war heute mit einem Freund in DD.
Allerdings mit dem Schlauchboot.
Von 9.30 – 15.30 .
1 Biss, bei 4 Ruten draußen und wir haben echt gut Strecke gemacht.
1 Doarsch Ü65U70. Ein echt armseliges Ergebnis.

Netze wurden zwar gerade eingeholt und gleich wieder ausgelegt,
aber an denen kann es nicht gelegen haben.

Mageninhalt des Dorsches nur Garnelen (Hakengröße 6-8) und zwar reichlich.


War trotzdem ein geiler Tag.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Ziegenbein (4. November 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Jetzt wo es kälter geworden ist könnte es bald richtig losgehen.

Ich muss mir erst noch ne neue Wathose zulegen :c no money

Also posted eure Fänge...


----------



## BennyO (4. November 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich denke auch das es bald wieder richig los geht. Wasser hat sich jetzt einigermaßen wieder abgekühlt.
Werde bald auch mal wieder los.


Gruß Benny


----------



## AlBundy (4. November 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@BennyO,
...nicht denken, geh lieber fischen. Ich weiß du bist ein Heißsporn, also, seh zu und dann schreib was! OK?! #6 

Wann: heute, 04.11.2006
Wo: Dahmeshöved, vorm Leuchtturm 
Fänge: zwei Freunde von mir insgesamt 6 Dorsche, ich zwei, beide 55 cm
Zeit: von 1400-1800h
Köder: ...ich sag nur, die Kameraden standen gut im Krabbenfutter, dementsprechend erfolgreich die Köder. Farbe war völlig egal!

Persönliches:
Wind war stramm vom NW, keine nützliche Strömung, man musste also "Strecke" machen. Der Fisch stand gar nicht so weit draußen, aber man mußte überall mit Einsteigern rechnen. Kam meinem persönlichen Motto sehr entgegen: KLASSE STATT MASSE!!! :m


----------



## BennyO (5. November 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich würde sher gerne nur leider habe ich es 500 km bis zur Küste. Daher kann ich nciht so oft nach oben kommen, da es auch immer ein großer Kostenaufwand ist.
Aber diesen Monat werde ich noch einmal dort sein.
UNd meistens fahre ich ja nur zum Kuttern nach oben und dann ist es eigentlich immer eine spontane Entschiedung ob ich noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinn mache oder nicht


Gruß Benny


----------



## Waveman (17. November 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Leute,
war gestern von 14.00 - 16.00 Uhr in Dahmeshöved auf´m Wasser, konnte zwei stramme 55iger Dorsche und einen, HERING verhaften. Der Haken meines 12cm Gufis hing in unterhalb des Heringmauls, ob der den Gufi wirklich schnappen wollte ;+ ? Wie dem auch sei, es scheint sich wieder was zu tun 

Gruß waveman#h


----------



## goeddoek (17. November 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



Waveman schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, es scheint sich wieder was zu tun
> 
> Gruß waveman#h




Moin, Waveman |wavey: 


Das hoffe ich doch #a 

Petri Heil und |schild-g  zu den Fängen #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Noch zu warm???

Finde momentan selbst leider keine Zeit...:c


----------



## theactor (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,

letzten Montag vor einer Woche war ich mit MichaelB "Wellenreiten in Dahme" - es war zwar mit Paddeln und suchen verbunden - ging dann aber doch ganz gut! 
Wenn der Wind es zulassen würde, würde ich es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen! 

#h


----------



## AndreasG (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Bevor das Thema hier ganz einstaubt werde ich mal berichten.
Gestern war ich mit AlBundy in Dahme / Taucherparkplatz und siehe da, die Dorsche sind wieder in moderaten Entfernungen (ca. 300m) anzutreffen und nicht wie in den letzten Wochen bei 700 – 1000m. Ich fahre allerdings nicht so weit raus, denn das ist mir kein Fisch wert. Gefangen habe ich 6Stk. 57 – 68cm, Alex hatte 2 von 60. 
Davon angestachelt bin ich heute noch mal ins Wasser, gefischt habe ich von 13 – 15.30 und heute waren es 5 dicke  62 – 69cm.
Nach den letzten Pleiten bei denen man bei 4-5Std intensiver Suche nicht mal einen Kontakt hatte war das echt nötig.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Deichkind (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Wie Taucherparkplatz, Sportsfreund?|evil: 

Kaum is der Vatti mal nicht dabei…


----------



## MichaelB (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin,

den Trick habe ich Andreas"Ich-angel-nicht-vom-TP"G am Telefon verraten, und schwuppzz...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Bevor das Thema hier ganz einstaubt werde ich mal berichten.
> Gestern war ich mit AlBundy in Dahme / Taucherparkplatz und siehe da, die Dorsche sind wieder in moderaten Entfernungen (ca. 300m) anzutreffen und nicht wie in den letzten Wochen bei 700 – 1000m. Ich fahre allerdings nicht so weit raus, denn das ist mir kein Fisch wert. Gefangen habe ich 6Stk. 57 – 68cm, Alex hatte 2 von 60.
> Davon angestachelt bin ich heute noch mal ins Wasser, gefischt habe ich von 13 – 15.30 und heute waren es 5 dicke  62 – 69cm.
> Nach den letzten Pleiten bei denen man bei 4-5Std intensiver Suche nicht mal einen Kontakt hatte war das echt nötig.
> ...





Na, Andreas - da haben Alex und Du ja richtig zugeschlagen #6 

Petri Heil |schild-g  und liebe Grüße aus OL


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,

gestern habe ich mein Belly schon im Auto geparkt - und las heute morgen vor dem Start nach Dahme AG's Post! Na, wenn das keine Motivation war!#6  (Petri Dir & Euch beiden!).

Heute war es ganz ähnlich wie bei Euch:
Die Fische waren zwar nicht ganz so groß wie bei Euch; alle Fische waren aber deutlich über 50cm (größter 61cm). So überhaupt gar kein einziger Nemo  - das hatte ich noch nie! Und die Burschen waren extrem kampfstark wie ich fand! 

Im dem Zeitraum von 10.45  bis 14.45Uhr haben sich heute 12 Dorsche an den Gummis vergriffen - an feinem Gerät und bei den Bedingungen (Sonne, fast kein Wind, kaum Welle) einfach ein top-genialer Ausritt heute.
Ichsachma: TP rulez  


|wavey:


----------



## de Mischi (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin, 

zwar knapp am BB-Thema vorbei , aber dass die Durchschnittsgrößen (watendender-weise) stimmen, kann ich bestätigen. Vergangenen Mittwoch gab's nur einen Nemo auf Fliege etwas links von uns, Locke hatte 'nen 60er und ich nen 55er. Waren allerdings Einzelgänger, die kurz vor der Dämmerung auf maximale Wurfweite bissen. 

Nu' hängt das Belly flott im Keller und schon fallen die freien Tage der Arbeit zum Opfer...


----------



## Fischbox (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@Söhnke 

#6 Tippitoppi!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Sauber :q noch 8 Tage


----------



## dat_geit (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Na ja dann war es echtes *TheActor-Wetter.:q *
Ich habe an dich gedacht, als wir am Sonntag Wellenreiten vor Neustadt waren.|rolleyes :v 
Da ging es gut ab, wir haben ein paar saubere Sprünge mit den Booten hinbekommen. 
und gestern dachte ich so bei mir, wäre es wirklich auch was für uns Sönke gewesen bei der leichten Brise.
Petri Heil.

:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Oha - der "Leoparden-Attractor"  :q 

Petri Heil und |schild-g


----------



## dorschjoe (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Wann:Gestern, 23.12.2006
Wo: Dahmeshöved, vorm Leuchtturm 
Fänge:6 Dorsche 50-68cm
Zeit: von 1400-1700h
Köder: Gummi


----------



## Twister Bine (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin moin !

So schön kann Weinachten sein.Sonnenschein,ruhige See,kaum Wind,wenig Strömung und Fisch |supergri 

Datum:                  26.12.2006
Ort:                      Dahmeshöved
Wer:                     ich und mein Bekannter
Angelmethode:       Jiggen
Köder:                  Twister
Wassertiefe:          bis 8 m
Gewässergrund:      Leopardengrund,Kraut
Himmel:                 sonnig,kleine Wolkenfelder
Wind:                   W-NW 2
Lufttemperatur:     5 Grad
Wassertemperatur: 6 Grad
Anzahl:                 insgesamt 11 Dorsche
Länge:                  zwischen 52 und 59 cm
Gewicht:               4,234 kg Filet




Liebe Grüße
Bine#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

na bine, 

petri!!

werd am donnerstag wohl mal nen ausflug zum taucherparkplatz machen...
mir jucken schon die finger an der drillhand...

sonst noch jemand von euch vor ort??

grüße

mirco


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin,

eigentlich stehe ich nicht so auf die "Aktuelle-Fänge-Trättts", aber Ausnahmen bestätigen jede Regel  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1398547&postcount=8899

Gruß
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen !!!!  #6 ... wirklich tolle Bilder dabei ...
man - ich will auch raus ... :c


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,



			
				64B schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich stehe ich nicht so auf die "Aktuelle-Fänge-Trättts", aber _Ausnahme_n bestätigen jede Regel


 
Naja --wenn man Ausnahme-Fische fängt...




...kann man schon mal selbige machen #6 

|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Sauber   #6 #6 #6 


Dann hat das Daumendrücken ja doch geholfen  #h 


Petri Heil und |schild-g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
geil geil mein lieber...
war heute auch am  tp und muß sagen ES WAR GEIL!!!
hatte 14 Dorsche, davon 8 in deinem kaliber und die anderen immernoch alle ü50...
knapp 25 durften wieder schwimmen weil noch zu klein zum in der pfanne spielen.
mein kumpel hat nur 4 entnommen, aber alles wirklich sehr gute belly fische 
war mal wieder ein bomben tag an meinem lieblings strand 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Aalonso (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

komme gerade aus dahme zurück. erste belly-tour im neuen jahr. hatte fünf 40-45er, also keine "guten" dabei. zwei davon auf ca. 9 metern und drei bei ca. fünf metern. starke strömung und ablandiger, teilweise böhiger wind, machten das angeln nicht ganz so entapannt. ein anderer etwas mutigerer angler hatte einen besseren 65-70. aber sehr weit draußen! weiß nicht genau wie weit, aber vom parklatz aus hatte ich mühe ihn auf dem wasser zu erkennen. schließlich  sah ich ihn, den schwarzen punkt. schätze so 1,2-1,4km weit draußen. kann man ja mal machen. war sehr verwundert, das er auch bei einsetzender dämmerung keine anstalten machte, wieder ans ufer zu kommen. schätze er ist immer noch da. aber nicht mehr allein. der nächste stieg mit der dämmerung, ca. 600m rechts vom parkplatz ins wasser, bewaffnet mit der üblichen belly-ausrüstung und zwei mini kajak paddeln aus massiv holz, keine 40cm lang und das ruderblatt nichtmal so breit wie eine zigarettenschachtel. die hatte er rechts und links ans belly gebunden.

habe jetzt zwei fragen.
1. wozu brauch der die dinger? selbst wen er die wie übliche ruder oben auf dem belly befestigen würde, glaube ich nicht das er damit vorwärts kommt.
2. bellyboat bei nacht? weit draußen? bei den bedingungen? es gibt am ufer kein licht. kein beleuchteter orientierungspunkt.  würde gern mal wissen wer erfahrungen mit belly bei nacht hat und unter welchen bedingungen ihr nachts rausfahrt? 

 grus aalonso


----------



## Meerforellenfan (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

hi aalonso
so etwas halte ich für unverantwortlich gerade in dahme kann es schnell gefährlich werden bei stark einsetzender strömung und aufkommenden wellengang 
es gibt immer einige unverbesserliche die denken das die ostsee eine badewanne ist, ich jedenfalls halte mich da lieber an meine vorgaben was die sichheit betrifft
ist wohl nur eine frage der zeit bis der erste verunglückte im belly schlagzeilen macht....ich möchte es nicht sein


----------



## haukep (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich sehe das prinzipiell genauso wie mein Vorredner, aber das Angeln bei Nacht würde ich mit einer kleinen Gruppe Mitangler echt gerne mal ausprobieren. Das macht bestimmt auch richtig Spaß...


----------



## Watfischer84 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



> hi aalonso
> so etwas halte ich für unverantwortlich gerade in dahme kann es schnell gefährlich werden bei stark einsetzender strömung und aufkommenden wellengang
> es gibt immer einige unverbesserliche die denken das die ostsee eine badewanne ist, ich jedenfalls halte mich da lieber an meine vorgaben was die sichheit betrifft
> ist wohl nur eine frage der zeit bis der erste verunglückte im belly schlagzeilen macht....ich möchte es nicht sein


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.



> aber das Angeln bei Nacht würde ich mit einer kleinen Gruppe Mitangler echt gerne mal ausprobieren. Das macht bestimmt auch richtig Spaß...


 
Das kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt Nachts loszuschippern, aber eben nicht allein!!!

Vielleicht kann man ja mal was planen, wäre auf jedenfall interessiert.

Gruß aus Kiel

Steffen


----------



## haukep (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top, das halten wir mal fest, lass mal im Februar nochmal schnacken, dann habe ich hoffentlich auch das neue BB.


----------



## Watfischer84 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Klingt gut. " Festgehalten" #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Wir hatten vor Jahren schon mal ein BB-Treffen mit Nachtfischen.
WoW ! Leute das kann ich nur empfehlen, macht riesig Spass.

Aber ..... die Wetterbedingungen sollten optimal sein und wir waren nicht allein auf dem Wasser !!
Unbedingt nicht allein sowas machen, ab 2 Leute und mit Handfunken kann der Spass schon beginnen. #h

Achja .... Orientierung hatten wir 1.Klasse von Andy(Nordlicht), der machte uns Licht.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Da wäre ich auch dabei 
war heute auch wieder am TP und konnte 6 schöne dorsche (52-61cm) verhaften.:q 
wenn ich in die dämmerung angel habe ich IMMER mein hand GPS dabei und setzte VORM rauspaddeln nen "homepoint" um dann auch bei dunkelheit mit meinen begleitern "heim" zu finden...
alles andere ist töricht und suizidstyle!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## BB-cruiser (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Hallo Boot Angler dann warst Du einer von den Fünfen da draussen Respekt vor Eurer Paddelleistung das waren doch bestimmt 800 bis 1000 m das ware mir persönlich zu weit #d und es wurde ja auch schon dunkel und vom Wind ganz zu schweigen wie war es mit der Strömung ? Aber schön zu lesen das Du es noch an Land geschafft hast #h ch hoffe die anderen auch.Gruß Roland


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo Boot Angler dann warst Du einer von den Fünfen da draussen Respekt vor Eurer Paddelleistung das waren doch bestimmt 800 bis 1000 m das ware mir persönlich zu weit #d und es wurde ja auch schon dunkel und vom Wind ganz zu schweigen wie war es mit der Strömung ? Aber schön zu lesen das Du es noch an Land geschafft hast #h ch hoffe die anderen auch.Gruß Roland


selbstverständlich, auch wenn es oft so aussieht das wir es ein wenig übertreiben, aber wir fahren seit langem nach dahme, kennen also strömungen und die verhältnisse vor ort.
ausserdem sind wir alle mit rettungswesten ect ausgestattet...
ausserdem gibt es ja im internet auch strömungs vorhersagen die ich immer genau vorher studiere und wenn es mal zu "haarig" wird paddeln wir auch wieder rein.
es war gestern WIRKLICH grenzwertig. wäre es zu beginn so gewesen wäre ICH zumindest nicht rausgepaddelt, als es dann vom wind her "kräftiger" wurde paddelten wir auch wieder ein wenig richtung land um den rückweg erträglich zu machen und den (wenn auch wenigen) schutz des festlandes zu nutzen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ziegenbein (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Bei der Kälte mal wieder jemand los gewesen...?


----------



## Watfischer84 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ne, leider schon länger nicht mehr.
Hab vor nächstes we mal in See zu stechen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

soso, steffen...
wenn der wind und die zeit das zuläßt wollt ich auch mal wieder in see "paddeln"...
schick mal ne pn, wann und wo du hinwillst 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Watfischer84 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Mirco



> soso, steffen...
> wenn der wind und die zeit das zuläßt wollt ich auch mal wieder in see "paddeln"...
> schick mal ne pn, wann und wo du hinwillst
> 
> ...


 
Klar. #6 

PN geht raus


----------



## larsgerkens (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

wenn ihr in und um weißenhaus in see stechen wollt, dürft ihr mir gerne auch bescheid sagen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> wenn ihr in und um weißenhaus in see stechen wollt, dürft ihr mir gerne auch bescheid sagen


 
SORRY, aber WH ist absolut nicht "mein Revier"...

WENN wir losdonnern können wir dir ja mal per pn schreiben wohin, aber bei mir wird es definitiv NICHT WH...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Darf man fragen warum nicht WH Boot angler???


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

weil ich nicht unbedingt lust habe mir n"ne karte ziehen zu müssen" um dort zu fischen wenn dort die mefo attacke losgeht, und ausserdem gehe ich mit dem belly lieber auf dorsch als auf mefo, und für dorsch habe ich bessere bedingungen an anderen stränden.
vielleicht werd ich es mal in WH auf platte vom belly probieren, da hätte ich mal bock drauf, aber zum dorschen fahr ich woanders hin 

grüße

mirco

ps: war heute gerade mal wieder in WH und zu meinem erstaunen waren wir die beiden einzigen am strand.
allerdings war es auch sone brühe das es wenig sinn machte es dort länger zu versuchen.
ausserdem kam selbst der gladsax "auf der welle" wieder mit an land.
einzig der snaps ließ sich einigermaßen führen, aber nach ca 150 würfen gaben wir es auf da es uns doch zu "unfängig" vorkam...


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

waren gestern zur bellytaufe  in dahme. da es das erste mal mit dem belly war und der wind für uns anfänger auch ganz gut aus west gepustet hat ( ne 4 laut seewetter.de), haben wir uns auf die etwas flacheren regionen so bis geschätzte 6 meter beschränkt. gefischt haben wir mit allem was die kiste hergibt. snaps, spöket, gufi und kleine 30 gramm pilker. fischmäßig kam nicht viel dabei rum. ich konnte einen gut 60cm langen leo auf einen 30 gramm pilker erwischen. timo (schlammspringer) blieb leider schneider. er wird aber sicher noch ein paar bilder nachreichen! abschließend gibts dazu nur noch zu sagen: bin absolut infiziert vom belly angeln! absolut klasse!:l


----------



## Schlammspringer (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin,

So Jörn hat ja schon alles berichtet.
Ich kann von mir auch nur behaupten das der Bellyvirus mich auch voll erwischt hat:q 
Ich glaube für des erste mal haben wir uns auch gut geschlagen.
Und das nächste mal fang ich auch was:vik: 

Hier die Bilder!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

War gestern auch in dahme. waren so gegen 14.00 auf dem wasser, aber ausser einem u50ér war nix zu holen...
dafür das ich da sonst eigentlich kaum unter 6-8 ü50 fische nach hause gehe sehr mager...
der kleene ist mir dann auch aus versehen noch aus der hand gerutscht#d 
habe ihm noch hinterher gerufen er solle doch mal pappi schicken, denke aber er hat gepetzt das die "sache" nen haken hat...
naja, mal sehen werd wohl am donnerstag nochmal losjuckeln...

grüße

mirco

ps: hier mal der letzte ausflug:


----------



## dat_geit (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Petri euch wackeren Wellenkämpfer.

Ich bin zur Zeit noch im Süßwasser, aber die Schonzeit treibt mich bald auf die See.
BB ist startbereit und ich habe ein neues Revier.
Mich wird man häufiger zwischen Schlei und Kieler Förde sehen.

Grüsse alle gestörten auf ihren BB´s

Andreas


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@dat geit
dann kannst du ja mal laut geben zwecks gemeinsamer leojagd wenn dir danach ist! ich könnt schon wieder loslegen wenn die küste nicht so weit weg wäre#q


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Moin ,


djoerni schrieb:


> @dat geit
> dann kannst du ja mal laut geben zwecks gemeinsamer leojagd wenn dir danach ist! ich könnt schon wieder loslegen wenn die küste nicht so weit weg wäre#q


Erst einmal Petrie zu Deinem klasse Fang . Siehste hab Dir nicht zuviel versprochen was das Belly Boot betrifft :q . Was dat-geit betrifft ,da kannste sicher sein zumal Andy ich eh bald mal wieder lostiegern wollen :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Tyron (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Jungs, habt ja allesamt Spitzenbellys, soweit ich das als Greenhorn beurteilen kann  Die nächsten Tage will auch ich mir endlich den Traum von nem eigenen Bellx erfüllen...Auch mein Revier ist u.a. Dahme, allerdings bisher nur mit der Watbüchs...Wenns passt kann man ja mal die Wochen zusammen los.


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@ Boot Angler
Ich war mit dem Schlauchi draußen.....NIX!
Dahmeshöved war Fischleer!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



mrcrotaphytus schrieb:


> @ Boot Angler
> Ich war mit dem Schlauchi draußen.....NIX!
> Dahmeshöved war Fischleer!!![/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich wollte erst mal auf Meerforelle los gehen. Die läuft nämlich gut.
Der Dorsch ist wohl gaaaanz weit weg. Bis zur Untiefentonne war wirklich nix.


----------



## Elbefischer (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Leute

Wir waren So. in Dahmehöved mit nem Schlauchi unterwegs.
Geangelt haben wir von 10 bis 15 Uhr ( nach dem ich erstmahl einen Scherertstift am Riff zerschossen habe ) haben wir dann um 10 Uhr ernsthaft geangelt.
Begonnen haben wir mit Drop Shot, dann kahmen Blinker, Jigs und kleine Pilker zum Einsatz. Auch Freihandschleppen haben wir versucht, brachte aber auch nicht den Durchbruch.
Am Ende waren es nur 6 Leos zwischen 55 und 65 cm. #c 
Erfreulich war allerdings das wir den Hansen Feiter kennengelernt haben.
Ich hätte da auch noch ne Frage, hat einer von euch Erfahrungen vom Pelzerhacken ? Von den Sattelietenbildern her mach die Ecke auch einen guten Eindruck.

Gruss Elbefischer


----------



## djoerni (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@elbefischer

wart ihr das mit dem schwarzen schlauchi? pelzerhaken ist auf jeden fall nen versuch wert. an der untiefentonne geht eigentlich immer was.


----------



## Elbefischer (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Jo Djoerni

Dat mit dem kleinen Schwartzen waren wir.
Und womit warst du unterwegs ?


----------



## djoerni (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

wir waren beim taucherparkplatz mit nem belly unterwegs. haben euch nur zuerst auf der autobahn und dann beim wassern eures bootes gesehen bevor wir raus sind.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Jörn, oll Baas #h 

Auch von mir |schild-g  zur Belly Boat Premiere und zum Fang :m


----------



## larsgerkens (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

bei der nächsten tour bin ich auch mit dabei  ... juckt es schon in den fingern.... die 2. belly tour soll endlich losgehen, jetzt heißt es nur noch auf ein windloch warten und frei haben


----------



## lenkie (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich habe mal ne Frage: Ist es möglich zwischen Kollund und Egernsund mit dem Belly-Boat  rauszupaddeln oder könnte man bedingt durch Schifffahrt und Strömung  ein großes Risiko eingehen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MefoProf (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



Frank Leddin schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage: Ist es möglich zwischen Kollund und Egernsund mit dem Belly-Boat  rauszupaddeln oder könnte man bedingt durch Schifffahrt und Strömung  ein großes Risiko eingehen.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Kommt drauf an wie weit du raus willst. In Küstennähe dürfte das kein Problem sein. Dort gibt es nur wenig Strömung. Entscheidender ist wohl der Wind. All zu weit würde ich da aber nicht rausfahren, da die Region stark befahren ist. Vor allem Segler


----------



## Maddin (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Wann: 07.02.07
Wo: WH
Fänge: 1 Dorsch 69cm
Zeit: ca. 1200 - 1700
Köder: Blinker

Wir konnten gestern zu zweit nur diesen einen, schönen Dorsch überlisten. Er war voll mit Laich und hat sehr verhalten gebissen. Befischte Wassertiefen bis 15m. Kein Biss bis 1615, danach noch 2-3 Anfasser, aber wirklich wieder sehr verhalten.....alles auf ca. 250-300m unter Land bei ca. 5m Wassertiefe. Ich denke die haben z.Z. andere Sachen im Kopf. 

Martin


----------



## theactor (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

HI,

@Maddin: fast die gleich Erfahrung haben MichaelB und ich gestern auch gemacht. MB konnte zwei Brummer (60, 70cm) erwischen, auf dem Rückweg vergriff sich ein mit kleinen Heringen förmlich gestopfter 53er meinen Gufi; das war's aber dann auch...

#h


----------



## Maddin (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin @Sönke, mein Dorschi hatte auch ne schöne Platte mit gemischten Meeresfrüchten parat......Krabben, Garnelen und ne kleine Grundel.....prall gefüllt. Ich denke mal der Biss nach meinem Blinker war nur ein Reflex...weil mehr passte da bestimmt nicht rein  ...


----------



## meeresangelspezi (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

War gestern von Rerik aus raus.

Super Wetter, nur leider keine Fische, nix zu machen.


----------



## carassius (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Allerseits!

Ich wollte Donnerstag von Dahme mit dem Belly raus, mal gucken ob was zu holen ist...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28808&page=31

kannst dich ja bei unserem badeboot cup anmelden... 
guck mal unter alles belly oder was (link oben) und dann so ziemlich weit unten und die seite danach 

grüße

mirco


----------



## fimo (7. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

... Moin Moin,

ich konnte gestern abend (19.30 - 22.30) mit dem Belly im Schwedeneck 6 schöne Dorsche auf 40g Pilker zum Mitkommen überreden... Natürlich hatte ich beim Rauspaddeln auflandige Strömung und beim Reinpaddeln verlief diese parallel zum Strand, sodass ich mit dem ganzen Gerödel (und Fisch!) bestimmt einen Kilometer zurückwandern musste... Damit beim Rauspaddeln mir nicht gleich die Wellen im Rücken zerschellen, habe ich erstmal bis zur ersten Sandbank geschoben und bin von dort aus in See gestochen...


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

So spät noch unterwegs?
Hast sicher Positionslaterne mitgehabt !?
Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht, aber ich würde mit Rücksicht auf eventuelle Notsituationen Nachttouren mit Belly auf der Ostsee möglichst vermeiden.#c


----------



## fimo (7. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

... einmal nachts auf der Ostsee und man kommt nicht mehr von los. Man sitzt in seinem Schwimmsessel, schaut in den gigantischen Sternenhimmel, Schnuppe hier, Milchstrasse da und ach auch Fisch. BellyBoaten ist nachts genauso gefährlich wie tagsüber - nur ist man nachts noch alleiner. Kentern ist schon tagsüber keine tolle Sache... Positionslampe? In diesem Falle lege ich das Belly nicht als Boot sondern als Schwimmhilfe aus, der keine Beleuchtung vorgeschrieben ist. Aber Stirnlampe hatte ich schon dabei. Nun ist ja dort auch Gott-sei-Dank kein Schiffsverkehr. In die Fahrrinne würd´auch nicht tagsüber.... #h


----------



## Tyron (7. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



fimo schrieb:


> ... einmal nachts auf der Ostsee und man kommt nicht mehr von los. Man sitzt in seinem Schwimmsessel, schaut in den gigantischen Sternenhimmel, Schnuppe hier, Milchstrasse da und ach auch Fisch. BellyBoaten ist nachts genauso gefährlich wie tagsüber - nur ist man nachts noch alleiner. Kentern ist schon tagsüber keine tolle Sache... Positionslampe? In diesem Falle lege ich das Belly nicht als Boot sondern als Schwimmhilfe aus, der keine Beleuchtung vorgeschrieben ist. Aber Stirnlampe hatte ich schon dabei. Nun ist ja dort auch Gott-sei-Dank kein Schiffsverkehr. In die Fahrrinne würd´auch nicht tagsüber.... #h


 

Oha, hoffe mal, hier kommen nicht wieder Diskussionen auf 

Ich gratuliere dir einfach nur zu deiner Strecke - 6 Leos sind doch super! Wie waren denn so dir Größen?
Haste vielleicht auch ein paar Pics anzubieten?

#h


----------



## fimo (8. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

... eigentlich bin ich ausgezogen, um den Meter-Dorsch zu fangen. Nunja, die Dorschis waren alle 40-50cm lang. Bilder gibt´s nicht, da ich die Fischleins nachts noch schnell ausgenommen und in der Tiefkühltruhe verstaut habe. Auffallend fande ich, dass auf meinen "Standard"-Pilker zwar sehr häufig gebissen wurde, ich von den 10 potentiellen Fängen "nur" sechs verhaften konnte. Dabei war der Drilling eigentlich sau scharf |kopfkrat  Beste Grüße, fimo


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Jau nen Meter beim BB Fischen das wär schon was,
da heisst es nur nicht loslassen und schonmal ein Taxi
an den Strand von Langeland bestellen :q

Petri Heil zu Deinem Törn!

CU

Ein genau so verrückter Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ach und zu Deinem Pilker, eine Dorschfliegen am Schwanzende 
des Pilkers hat mir schon öfter den Ar*** pardon Tag gerettet.

Nehme gerne die gelben von Quantum, 
gut und günstig zu haben und fangen wie der Teufel.
Nur man sollte beim einhängen darauf achten, dass die Hakenspitze nach oben zeigt.

CU

Kai


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin Moin ,
wir waren heute mit den Belly´s in Heikendorf um Heringe vom Belly aus zu fangen . Hab aus Jux meinen heißgeliebten Buttlöffel ( ohne den geh ich nie nicht ins Belly :q ) mit einem Pink farbigen Gulp versehen und was soll ich sagen , nach dem 2ten Wurf hatte ich einen schönen 45er Dorschi verhaften können :vik: :vik: :vik: 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## fimo (14. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

.... ich sing den Badewannentango .... :vik:

So, nun muss ich ins Bett. |wavey:

Ahoi, allen ein herzliches Petri Heil,

fimo


----------



## Living Dead (15. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Schön fimo! #6


----------



## BellyEnte (15. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@ Fimo  und darf man auch fragen wo du warst?? Ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit dem Belly draussen warst .... (blöde frage bei dem Tröööt #d ) :vik:  Ich denke mal Ostsee :m ... aber wo genau muss nicht die genauen GPS POsituon sein aber vielleicht ob Hohenwachter bucht oder andere seite etc. wääre schon echt nett zu wissen !!!

Gruss ENTE


----------



## fimo (16. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



fimo schrieb:


> .... ich sing den Badewannentango .... :vik:
> 
> So, nun muss ich ins Bett. |wavey:
> 
> ...





BellyEnte schrieb:


> @ Fimo  und darf man auch fragen wo du warst?? Ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit dem Belly draussen warst .... (blöde frage bei dem Tröööt #d ) :vik:  Ich denke mal Ostsee :m ... aber wo genau muss nicht die genauen GPS POsituon sein aber vielleicht ob Hohenwachter bucht oder andere seite etc. wääre schon echt nett zu wissen !!!
> 
> Gruss ENTE



... wie so häufig war ich im schönen Schwedeneck. Das Ganze ereignete sich zwischen 18.00 und 21.30 Uhr. Ein Fischlein biß auf den hinterher schleifenden Wattwurm an der Grund-Nachläufermontage. Die restlichen wurden per Pilker gefangen; zwei davon bissen auf den Beifänger. Die Wurm-Angel habe ich dann bald nicht mehr ausgelegt. Vom Strand zum Auto bin ich mit Boot auf Rücken, Anker, Flossen, Angeln und den Fischleins bepackt ganz schön ins Schwitzen gekommen. Vor dem Belly-Start dachte ich, so eine Poseidon-Platte wäre ja nicht schlecht (Dorsch, Butt, Hering, Hornhecht und oben drauf noch eine Forelle...) - naja, kam anders aber ich kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren... 

Allen Petri Heil und einen guten Start in die neue Woche...
fimo


----------



## Hank (16. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Hallo,

war gestern in Weissenhaus. hab zwei Belly-Angler gesehen meines erachtens ganz gut gefangen haben. Nun möchte ich nächstes Wochenende auch mal ran an den Dorsch...

Weiß jemand zufällig wie das mit der Angelei dort ist wenn grade auf den umliegenden Übungsplätzen geschossen wird? und Wann die Übungen stattfinden? Hab keinen Bock umsonst hinzufahren.

Danke und Gruß,

Hank


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



Hank schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war gestern in Weissenhaus. hab zwei Belly-Angler gesehen meines erachtens ganz gut gefangen haben. Nun möchte ich nächstes Wochenende auch mal ran an den Dorsch...
> 
> ...



http://www.elwis.de/BfS/bfs_start.php?target=3&source=2&db_id=2759


----------



## belle-hro (17. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Moin BB-Paddler.

Waren am Sonntag von 16-20 Uhr in Elmenhorst los. Wollten eigentlich Mefos verhaften. War allerdings sehr viel Kraut im Mittelwasser #c 

Also runter ins Tiefe. Hab meinen doppelschwänzigen Gufi (10 cm) rangemacht.

Guckste hier

Gruß
Belle


----------



## fimo (18. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

.... Mensch belle, top #6. Anscheinend ist das gerade eine gute Zeit für Belly-Dorsche. Auch Sundeule und Pohlk konnten einige Exemplare einsammeln... 

...vielleicht kommt ja noch meine Poseidon-Platte :vik:

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## belle-hro (18. April 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*



fimo schrieb:


> ...vielleicht kommt ja noch meine Poseidon-Platte :vik:



wünsch Dir den Durchmesser Deines Bellys :q 


Gruß
Belle

*derauchbaldwiederaufdieBelly-Plattenloswill*


----------



## Belly King (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Petri Heil 

Ich war vor zwei tagen in Dame mit drei meiner Kolegen.
wir wahren mit dem BB drausen und ob ihr mir das glaubt oder nicht wir wahren gerade mall 10 min. auf dem Wasser da hatten wir jeder schon zwei schöne Dorsch verhaften können insgesamt haben wir 26 mitgenommen und ungefehr 10 laufen lassen aber was erzehle ich euch schaut beuch die Fotos do selb:vik:er an.http://img244.*ih.us/img244/3731/dorsch4pb3.th.pnghttp://img208.*ih.us/img208/3964/dorsch1fp0.th.pnghttp://img208.*ih.us/img208/1439/dorsch2ff7.th.pnghttp://img151.*ih.us/img151/3130/dorsch3aw1.th.pnghttp://img208.*ih.us/img208/8043/dorsch5hm8.th.png


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Wo sind Sie denn ?


----------



## Tyron (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Belly King:

Schöne Strecke! Dickes Petri!
Auf welcher Tiefe hat denn das Meiste gebissen?


----------



## Belly King (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Also in Dame ist es so! 

Nach ca. 50 meter fällt es auf 10 meter tiefe,ab 20 meter weiter hatten wir schon die ersten Dorsche Verhaftet.

ein tipp nicht so weit raus lieber ein bischen strecke machen das heist 100 Meter raus 50 meter rein und so macht ihr genug Strecke.

Ein bischen nach Links ein bischen nach Rechts bloss nich so weit raus sonst überschwimmt ihr die Dorsch es ist Tief in Dame .
|laola:
ich wünsche allen ein Dickes Petri Heil.:m:m  auf 12 meter tiefe hat das meiste gebissen


----------



## Belly King (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Ich will am WE wider nach Dame fals jemand sich mir anschlissen möchte tut euch kein zwanck an einfach anschreiben mann kann sich dort treffen oder zusammen dort hin Fahren wen jemand lust hat sagt bescheit.


----------



## Deichkind (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

kleine frage am rande - wo fällt das wasser nach 50 m auf 10 m !!!!! tiefe ab? habe ich ein loch in dahme übersehen? hhmm, vielleicht kann ja andreasg antwoten dessen heimstrecke das auch ist!


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Gute beiträge


----------



## Belly King (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Las es ebend nur 7-8 meter sein ist mir auch egal hauptsache die Dorsche werden rausgeholt oder was.

Es ist ja auch nur eine schätzung genau habe ich nicht nachgemessen ich möchte ja keine Falschen angaben geben wenn es nicht stimmt dan Sorry.


----------



## AndreasG (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

@Deichkind

Keine Angst mein Großer, hast nix übersehen.
Die erste Kante auf 5m kommt nach wie vor erst bei ca. 300m und Tiefen um 10m sind immer noch bei 800-1000m zu finden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## larsgerkens (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

war heute in wh von 16.00 uhr - 17.30 zwei bisse auf gufi, einen verwandelt, 55 cm .... denke das die abendstunden heute fantastisch hätten werden können, aber leider ruft das fußballtraininge 
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Micky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Wann: Mittwoch 23.05.2007
Wo: Sehlendorf
Wer: Timmy und ich
Wetter: Bellysahnewetter
Wasser: reichlich vorhanden
Wind: so gut wie NULL
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 20:30
Fische: Timmy 1 x Hornhecht (Wasserkugel, Heringsfetzen), ich nicht einen Fisch (gepilkt und geblinkert)

2 Stellnetze im Abstand von 50 Metern in der gesamten Bucht parallel zum Strand (rund 300 Meter vum Ufer weg). Hab alle Wassertiefen von 5 - 12 Meter abgefischt. NULL KONTAKT.
Muss sich wohl rumgesprochen haben, dass dort in letzter Zeit gang gut gefangen wurde...


----------



## larsgerkens (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Wann: Freitag 25.05.2007
Wo: WH
Wer:  ich
Wetter: Ententeich, kein wind, leider nach ner halben stunde regen und es fing an zu gewittern
Wasser: klar
Wind: so gut wie NULL
Angelzeit: 10.20 uhr - 11.15 uhr
Fisch: in ner halben stunde 3 schöne 50er auf Gummi

hätte echt ne sternstunde werden können heute, aber leider zwand mich das wetter zur Aufgabe  ... 

gruß und petri


----------



## Micky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

Hab mich gewundert, dass Du bei den Vorhersagen heute vormittag los bist. Aber hat sich ja trotzdem gelohnt. Wollte eventuell nachher auch noch mal los, muss aber erst mal schauen wie sich das wetter entwickelt. kannst ja sonst mal durchklingeln wenn Du noch mal los willst.


----------



## fimo (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Dorsche 2006/2007*

... Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Fängern !!! 

Ach, in 10 Tagen habe ich auch endlich wieder Zeit... :z

Weiterhin Petri Heil

Ahoi, fimo


----------

